# dressing wheel arches



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

What product do you guys use for dressing wheel arches? I used to use CG Bare bones,
but suddenly, no webshop has them in their range anymore. I think CG is the largest range they sell around here, but not that one anymore.
So, as I don't want to ship just 1 item, I'm curious what other use for this job.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> What product do you guys use for dressing wheel arches? I used to use CG Bare bones,
> but suddenly, no webshop has them in their range anymore. I think CG is the largest range they sell around here, but not that one anymore.
> So, as I don't want to ship just 1 item, I'm curious what other use for this job.


AS Highstyle. Job done.


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

Meguiars All Season Dressing. 1 US Gallon approx. £29.95


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

guess these can be sprayed on, but need a buff?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> guess these can be sprayed on, but need a buff?


Yeah just spray and leave. You can buff if you want.

Highstyle is approx £20 for 5l.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care...


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

AF Dressle? Ive not used it on arches yet.. but a number of people have and it looks good. Not sure on Durability though


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

neilos said:


> Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care...


really? read some very bad reviews about this...


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Auto smart highstyle:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Blackmondie said:


> really? read some very bad reviews about this...


As a product, or using as an arch dressing?.

I've never had any problems either way. Very versatile product...


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

neilos said:


> As a product, or using as an arch dressing?.
> 
> I've never had any problems either way. Very versatile product...


as a product. read it didn't stick to the surface at all, and durability was very bad


----------



## nelsonzapata (Jan 10, 2012)

Meguiars hyperdressing diluted at 6-8:1
Its really good, cheap and because its water-based it would not attract so much dust as the all season dressing


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

303 aerospace


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Wd40......................


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Richors said:


> Wd40......................


really? hmm, I'm not going to try that. rather have a dedicated product


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Blackmondie said:


> as a product. read it didn't stick to the surface at all, and durability was very bad


That is quite frankly complete tosh 😄

I use it all the time to dress engine bays etc and it lasts really well. It's is ok on arches too but being water based it's not quite as durable as AS Highstyle.


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> That is quite frankly complete tosh 😄
> 
> I use it all the time to dress engine bays etc and it lasts really well. It's is ok on arches too but being water based it's not quite as durable as AS Highstyle.


What he said


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> That is quite frankly complete tosh 😄
> 
> I use it all the time to dress engine bays etc and it lasts really well. It's is ok on arches too but being water based it's not quite as durable as AS Highstyle.


I use both in the better weather, but dont bother in winter tbh as I find it doesnt last... is there anything more durable for this time of year?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> really? read some very bad reviews about this...


I wouldn't believe half the things you read on the internet mondie mate. Most of the time it's user error. Works fine IME :beer:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Highstyle for me or finish but highstyle last longer.

I don't normally bother dressing arches in winter but have this year, and it seems to be making the cleaning of salt off much easier. Lasts well on tyres too


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

When i did concourse with the Focus we used AG vynl cleaner all the time - was perfect for that job but once it rained on way home then it didn't last long.

As for my WD40 comment - it works and is relatively cheap but doesn't provide the same look as dedicated products - it does however, clean plastic arch liners etc very well and darkens/restores the black colour in my expierience.

cheers


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

The only arches dressing that will really last is a coating,not the cheapest option but its one app and you dont need to mess with that for months exp light cleaning.


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

WD 40 is a cleaner not a dresser try pure silicone spray,,


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A web site called clean your car sells bare bones by the bucket load and is an excellent web site. Visit www.cleanyourcar.co.uk :wave:


----------

